# Stalling Problem



## ninjasword71 (Jan 20, 2007)

My 91 stalls while idleling and while on the highway going below 100KMH. When it does, it often starts slowing down and won't rev apast 2000RPM until it just stalls out. It always restarts easily but sometimes it still stalls again. I just bought this car from a dealer who won't help me. When I am going 120KMH, it sometimes wants to stall and the revs drop slightly and then surges back to normal. It doesn't matter if the engine is cold or warmed up. Normally it has plenty of power and never has trouble when full throttle. Sometimes it takes just a minute to restart it so that it runs normal again. Is this a common problem? The air filter is almost new, fluid levels are good and runs nice and smooth. It gets very embarrassing in the city stalled at lights. The other thing is that it can go for hours without stalling, then the next time it will stall every 10 min. If anyone has heard of this and has any possible solution, please let me know.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Vacuum leak possibly?
bad MAF?
car is just a dud?


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

i have the same problem. currently i gave my gas a shot of fuel injector cleaner. i was thinking te injectors might be clogged or something so i just tried it. so far no stalling. but like you said it might not stall for a while then start stalling again.


----------

